

Ask HN: No reply link as you get further into comments causes silly editing. - axod

This seems to be a fairly recent feature, but it just doesn't seem the right way to go about things to me. Fairly irritating.<p>I was just reading the comments here http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=830939<p>Interesting discussions, but then you have people editing their previous comment because they can't reply yet.<p>&#62;&#62; EDIT: good points in reply to this... (I can't reply any deeper in the thread, so I'll just acknowledge it here)<p>Is there a description somewhere of the problem this solves and why it's needed? Hacker news seemed to function pretty well when you could reply to whatever you wanted whenever you wanted to.
======
mbrubeck
The reply link does appear eventually; there's just a delay that gets longer
as the nesting gets deeper.

It's supposed to slow down rapid back-and-forth threads that are usually
between just two or a few people, often are arguments, and occasionally "take
over" posts by generating dozens of comments.

------
byoung2
_Is there a description somewhere of the problem this solves and why it's
needed?_

<http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html>

~~~
axod
Ah thanks. I think it needs tweaking personally. Maybe wait until 5 levels
deep or something.

------
pg
How often have you seen this? I find it's extremely rare.

